# Red VT #2 :)



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so yesterday I took out my Red VT pair and put them in medicated jars (salt, methylene blue, and ampicillin). Now the female is trying to get to the male and he's started a nest. I'll condition them for a week like this and hopefully put them in the tank Friday.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes good luck im hoping all goes well this time!! Remember (patients)!!^_^


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol after 4 days my patience ran out lol. Anyway they're showing signs of readiness. They're fins have grown back (my water conditioner speeds up this process) and he's building a nest. A couple more water changes and some freeze dried and frozen bloodworms and they should be good.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok just a little more than a day to go 

I'm cleaning out the tank tomorrow and putting them in (not together together seperated). And then Friday night release them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Ok just a little more than a day to go
> 
> I'm cleaning out the tank tomorrow and putting them in (not together together seperated). And then Friday night release them.


Cool They should be good!! Do red females show breeding bars?

Also can you take pictures of the bubblenest and the pair?:-D:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Cool They should be good!! Do red females show breeding bars?
> 
> Also can you take pictures of the bubblenest and the pair?:-D:-D


Sometimes they do. This female dosen't....she just puts her head down and wiggles 

I'll try to get pics. I'm setting up now


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I just put them in. Male should get to building by tomorrow 

She looks ready, nice and fat, showin interest ))))))))


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Good luck!
What water conditioner you use?


----------



## evanlovesbettas (Sep 1, 2010)

can't wait to hear more!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Sometimes they do. This female dosen't....she just puts her head down and wiggles
> 
> I'll try to get pics. I'm setting up now


Okay but red females that have a pale body, do they show breeding bars?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay but red females that have a pale body, do they show breeding bars?


 No, whites, cambodians, and some other colors you can't see them. This makes them a little more difficult to breed so you need to watch her body movements.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im sure you do lol, so ill be watching very careful. Another question is if i wait too long for me to notice shes ready will she sooner or later lose interest?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Im sure you do lol, so ill be watching very careful. Another question is if i wait too long for me to notice shes ready will she sooner or later lose interest?


 No unless hse drops her eggs then its useless and you'll have to start again. I say as soon as your male has a nest release her.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> No unless hse drops her eggs then its useless and you'll have to start again. I say as soon as your male has a nest release her.


Wow I will! he has been in there for only 24 hours and already made a bubblenest and they are in their conditioning tanks!!

Also i dont think i can spend any more money on this breeding!! it costs a fortune and i need conditioner to induce spawning lol. Any takers? lol i was kidding! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow I will! he has been in there for only 24 hours and already made a bubblenest and they are in their conditioning tanks!!
> 
> Also i dont think i can spend any more money on this breeding!! it costs a fortune and i need conditioner to induce spawning lol. Any takers? lol i was kidding! lol


 lol. It really isn't a big investment of money like some say. But your spending at least $100 not to mention the effort it takes.

I think they'll spawn within a few days. She's approaching him but then gets run off.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> lol. It really isn't a big investment of money like some say. But your spending at least $100 not to mention the effort it takes.
> 
> I think they'll spawn within a few days. She's approaching him but then gets run off.


Sounds like shes ready.

In this case with bettas i found that the male decides when they spawn or breed am i right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Sounds like shes ready.
> 
> In this case with bettas i found that the male decides when they spawn or breed am i right?


 Well actually the female does. She approaches the nest and shows her submissiveness. If he's not ready he'll chase her away but if he is they'll begin the embrace and spawn


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well actually the female does. She approaches the nest and shows her submissiveness. If he's not ready he'll chase her away but if he is they'll begin the embrace and spawn


Cool!! sounds like you got everything planned out!! also i am trying to take better pics of my DRAGON CT i know he is a dragon and i do know that the pictures i took were crappy.

Excuse my language!! Sorry if that was bad!!

Also Pics of the couple?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Cool!! sounds like you got everything planned out!! also i am trying to take better pics of my DRAGON CT i know he is a dragon and i do know that the pictures i took were crappy.
> 
> Excuse my language!! Sorry if that was bad!!
> 
> Also Pics of the couple?


 They wont hold still lol. I'll try though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> They wont hold still lol. I'll try though.


Okay but please try i love pictures!!

I want to be a photographer!! thats why i have so many albums and pictures!! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's a video of him building a nest and one of him going to look for her. I've been seeing this since I woke...really early LOL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8OZhlBA3TM

http://www.youtube.com/user/bettabreeder181#p/a/u/1/YKR2BiS6qpw

and yes he ripped his fins on the plants :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well they started spawning but then she thought he was gonna attack her. I'm pretty sure they'll go back to spawning in a little.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well they started spawning but then she thought he was gonna attack her. I'm pretty sure they'll go back to spawning in a little.


YES!

Lol sorry i had to do that!! pictures of the spawning?

Also how long have they been conditioned and how long has it beeen that they been in the tank together>???:-D:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> YES!
> 
> Lol sorry i had to do that!! pictures of the spawning?
> 
> Also how long have they been conditioned and how long has it beeen that they been in the tank together>???:-D:-D


 A week of conditioning, less than 24 hours together. I have a video of it. Heres the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChVBviPW7qg


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> A week of conditioning, less than 24 hours together. I have a video of it. Heres the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChVBviPW7qg


wow that is so cool!! i would love to see it in person!!

Also i didnt even notice that was you on youtube lol im Jayjay2033

Yes the number follows me everywhere lol!! add me!!

Also, in counting how many fry eggs are there? In Your Opinion?:-D:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope no eggs yet :/ They're having trouble embracing and she developed swim bladder disorder but she's still spawning.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Nope no eggs yet :/ They're having trouble embracing and she developed swim bladder disorder but she's still spawning.


Aww thats too bad!! Well i hope she gets better and the fry are healthy!!!

Are you excited?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Extrmemely. Hopefully the produce eggs.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Finally we got eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Spawn fail. He ate the eggs.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

your kidding!!!!! HE ate the eggs!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hermitpaws said:


> your kidding!!!!! HE ate the eggs!!!


 Yup I saw it as soon as they started. I figured they were bad eggs. An hour later I check and shes in the corner of the tank and hes under a dissolved nest with no eggs and a huge stomach.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yup I saw it as soon as they started. I figured they were bad eggs. An hour later I check and shes in the corner of the tank and hes under a dissolved nest with no eggs and a huge stomach.


Aww!!

Sorry Mr vamp!!

Maybe 3 is the lucky charm?

Or just get another pair?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I have an othrodontist appointment on Tuesday which is located between PetCo and Walmart...My mom is getting me supplys and some bettas....life is good.

I'm getting a new pair and trying this one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well I have an othrodontist appointment on Tuesday which is located between PetCo and Walmart...My mom is getting me supplys and some bettas....life is good.
> 
> I'm getting a new pair and trying this one in a couple of weeks.


Wow you have a great life lol its always been a do it yourself for me

So whenever i get money it all goes to supplies for my bettas and to possibly get more bettas!!


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck in the up coming weeks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, DARN!!! I was hoping you'd have fry from this spawning!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Same :/


----------

